# Dodge Diesel Mpg?



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Howdy folks! I am contemplating buying a 3/4 ton pick-up, diesel. I have looked at the Ford, GM, and Dodge products. I am leaning toward the Dodge for price and the fact I have a Leer cap and step bars that will transfer to the new truck. I have heard lots of folks talk about the GM diesel MPG when towing vs not towing, but haven't heard/seen much discussion about the 2005 or 2006 Dodge MPG people are getting. What are you getting?

I did a few searches prior to posting, so forgive me if this is a rehash of another thread I didn't find.







Thanks for your input.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Burger

Try this for your info http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/archive/ there maybe a thread with what you are looking for. There are forums like this for the three major players in the truck market.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That's great site for info but you have to me a member $$$ to post. Try also http://dieseltruckresource.com They have a towing and RV section. My 02 2500 Cummins gets around 14mpg towing our fully loaded 03 26rs up and down the Rocky Mtns.
Keep in mind the Dodge likes to be broken in before you get good mileage, somewhere between 15000 and 25000 miles until it kicks in.

Bill.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I bought my 3500 last March. When it was new, I got 19 mpg empty and about 12 average when towing. Now that I have 11k miles on it, I'm getting about 21 empty. I haven't measured the towing mpg with this many miles, but suspect 13 would be a good guess. The 21 mpg was the average over a 700 mile trip to Seattle and back, which included two mountain passes. The mpg does seem to be steadily increasing as the engine gets broken in.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Burger said:


> Howdy folks! I am contemplating buying a 3/4 ton pick-up, diesel. I have looked at the Ford, GM, and Dodge products. I am leaning toward the Dodge for price and the fact I have a Leer cap and step bars that will transfer to the new truck. I have heard lots of folks talk about the GM diesel MPG when towing vs not towing, but haven't heard/seen much discussion about the 2005 or 2006 Dodge MPG people are getting. What are you getting?
> 
> I did a few searches prior to posting, so forgive me if this is a rehash of another thread I didn't find.
> 
> ...


Burger,

Welcome to our site. sunny I can't help with the diesel question







, but some already have and others will. That is whats so great about this site. Post







often.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Burger said:


> Howdy folks! I am contemplating buying a 3/4 ton pick-up, diesel. I have looked at the Ford, GM, and Dodge products. I am leaning toward the Dodge for price and the fact I have a Leer cap and step bars that will transfer to the new truck. I have heard lots of folks talk about the GM diesel MPG when towing vs not towing, but haven't heard/seen much discussion about the 2005 or 2006 Dodge MPG people are getting. What are you getting?
> 
> I did a few searches prior to posting, so forgive me if this is a rehash of another thread I didn't find.
> 
> ...


Yeah - another newbie! action action Hi Burger & welcome to our little piece of heaven here in CyberSpace. If you haven't already figured it iut from reading this site - LOTS of info available on everything you want to know (ok - and somethings you didn't). At any rate - there's ALWAYS someone who can answer the question or help you find one.....they hate it when they don't already know - sends em into a lather and forces em to go Googling.







Welcome!


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks all!

I'm heading off to the Dodge dealer in the morning to see what kind of a deal we can hash out. My DW is not crazy about the idea, but she knows there's no stopping the "fever" when it hits.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have talked to one other Dodge owner with virtually the same truck that I have and he does not get nearly the mpg I do. I have no way of varifying, but I'm guessing he did not break it in per spec and that may be a contributor. He's only 24 years old, so he may have gotten over anxious to load-and-go. I broke my in precisely as the manual recommended. The 500 miles of towing, not over 50 mph was grueling, but I did it. I also left the factory oil in for the full recommended 7,000 miles as my dealer told me it had special break-in additives. Good luck!


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Well... I am sure all of you have heard the old saying that starts "best laid plans..." The DW and I went to the Dodge dealer (who also sells Chevrolet) and looked at the Dodge. All was going well until the DW rode and drove an '05 and an '06. She was not happy with the seats, just not comfortable to her. So we drove an '05 and '06 Chevrolet and she was very happy with the seats, extra storage, the red tag sale incentive, etc. To make a long story short we brought home an '05 Silverado LT, Crew Cab, 4WD, with the Duramax.









Now all i have to do is talk her into to letting me drive it once in awhile.









Thanks to all who answered my question here, your input meant alot... DW comfort rating overrules most everything though.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig. At least you still have an oil burner. Now be nice to the engine and DW for the next few miles and then drive them like you stole them









Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on the new truck. You will love the diesel pulling power.

Bill


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Burger said:


> Well... I am sure all of you have heard the old saying that starts "best laid plans..." The DW and I went to the Dodge dealer (who also sells Chevrolet) and looked at the Dodge. All was going well until the DW rode and drove an '05 and an '06. She was not happy with the seats, just not comfortable to her. So we drove an '05 and '06 Chevrolet and she was very happy with the seats, extra storage, the red tag sale incentive, etc. To make a long story short we brought home an '05 Silverado LT, Crew Cab, 4WD, with the Duramax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burger

Congrats on the new truck!!







.

I did the same thing 3 weeks ago and have an 06 LLY Crew Cab in Silver Birch color. I am up to 1100 miles now and planning our first tow on the 21st. Just need to make sure the camper is set up OK with the new hitch height and get the controller in ready to go.

David


----------

